

The Multifunctional Android Alarm Clock App of LG - nitin_flanker
http://greybmusings.wordpress.com/2014/05/22/lg-the-multifunctional-new-alarm-clock/

======
th0br0
I'm seriously wondering whether that patent will be granted. Given my opinion
of the US patent system: probably yes... but I can hardly believe that this is
something without prior art.

~~~
nitin_flanker
Chances are there that a prior art may exist. it can go in either way. It may
get granted or may be not. However, the tech mentioned in the patent is really
good.

I think it is somewhere connected with IoT. And LG has been filing a lots of
patent on devices and apps related to IoT.

